# anyone used Oxy Blast  in well ?



## jeanw (Jan 16, 2015)

read about it in Farm Show" magazine... Now they call their company puroxi...  used hydrogen peroxide....
 I would trust it more than putting in blankey blank chlorine bleach.....

http://www.puroxi.com/
thanks yall


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 17, 2015)

I use bleach when needed. Run it through the house until I smell it in every sink and shower then let it sit in the pipes for a few hours.

I have a shallow well so I then pump the well out, let it recharge,  pump it again, and then flush the house starting with running the hose to minimize the amount of bleach going into the septic. 

What are you trying to accomplish?

That Puroxi site reads like an infomercial,  bleach has always sold itself because it works. Plus if you do it right (Google dilution amounts) there's really not much of it there especially if you flush the system afterwards.


----------



## festerw (Jan 18, 2015)

Save some money and buy a bag of non chlorine pool shock, I would bet the "unique blend of proprietary ingredients" is nothing more than potassium monopersulfate which is the active ingredient in non chlorine shock.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 18, 2015)

Bleach has been a tried and true method for cleaning up a well. Do as Warm in NH says. I know of a few farms that just puts a pool tablet (hockey puck sized) down in the well.  Helps maintain after a good dose of bleach.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 18, 2015)

Used to be a requirement to chlorine treat irrigation wells in MN. Been a long time since I was a drillers peon. Used smaller pool pellets.


----------



## jeanw (Jan 18, 2015)

have yall read how harmful chlorine and esp chlormine is?????? no thanks 
Dr Lynn Parker of ""Parker Pathway"wrote about this. He is on Republic Broadcating Network" radio  via I listen via computer on Sunday mornings....thanks yall


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 18, 2015)

How about the brain robbing Fluorine? At least Cl will volatilize off and can be filtered if needed.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 18, 2015)

jeanw said:


> chlorine


Read Clorox blech web cite. Contains no chlorine.


----------



## festerw (Jan 18, 2015)

jeanw said:


> have yall read how harmful chlorine and esp chlormine is?????? no thanks
> Dr Lynn Parker of ""Parker Pathway"wrote about this. He is on Republic Broadcating Network" radio  via I listen via computer on Sunday mornings....thanks yall



Use the proper amount of chlorine and chloramine won't be an issue.  Chlorine is used widely because it is safe when used properly.  If it were as dangerous as some claim every person who drinks from a municipal water supply or who accidentally swallowed pool water would be dead.


----------



## bioman (Jan 18, 2015)

I have an Oxy Blast system in my house & really like it. We have real bad Hydrogen Sulfide problem here. It's the only product I have ever seen that will fix the problem.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 19, 2015)

jeanw said:


> have yall read how harmful chlorine and esp chlormine is?????? no thanks
> Dr Lynn Parker of ""Parker Pathway"wrote about this. He is on Republic Broadcating Network" radio  via I listen via computer on Sunday mornings....thanks yall



Chlorine has saved millions of people from dying. How many has it actually killed? I wish my well had chlorine.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 19, 2015)

jeanw said:


> have yall read how harmful chlorine and esp chlormine is?????? no thanks
> Dr Lynn Parker of ""Parker Pathway"wrote about this. He is on Republic Broadcating Network" radio  via I listen via computer on Sunday mornings....thanks yall



wow..


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 19, 2015)

If it's on the internet, it must be true!


----------



## bioman (Jan 19, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Chlorine has saved millions of people from dying. How many has it actually killed? I wish my well had chlorine.


Sounds like you are part of the population control experiment ! The human body produces h2o2,It builds the immune system. h2o2 is in rain water,thats why your garden grows better with rain water than municipal water. chlorine is a chemical, not good to drink this!


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 20, 2015)

bioman said:


> Sounds like you are part of the population control experiment ! The human body produces h2o2,It builds the immune system. h2o2 is in rain water,thats why your garden grows better with rain water than municipal water. chlorine is a chemical, not good to drink this!


 
H202 is hydrogen peroxide. Also a poison and a chemical. Whether it is in rain water or not has nothing to do with why your garden grows better after a rain. Get a grip. Chlorine and h202 are both oxidizers.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 20, 2015)

(Suburban) slicker here weighing in-been drinking from municipal water sources for all of my 33 years.  I'm still alive and have a normal amount fingers and toes, so chlorine can't be that bad...


----------



## maple1 (Jan 20, 2015)

bioman said:


> Sounds like you are part of the population control experiment ! The human body produces h2o2,It builds the immune system. h2o2 is in rain water,thats why your garden grows better with rain water than municipal water. chlorine is a chemical, not good to drink this!


 
It also produces urine.

And my garden also grows better with some poop on it.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 20, 2015)

Lots of people are sensitive to chlorine and just don't like the smell, taste, or whatever. If that is you then there are alternative oxidizers/sanitizers like hydrogen peroxide or even UV light. There are also ways to remove the chlorine from your supply after the chlorine has done its job of sanitizing.

Make no mistake, chlorine has been used as a sanitizer in drinking water supplies for over 100 years. 98% of drinking water is treated with chlorine. We do this because it makes water safe to drink.

Oh yeah, I am a civil engineer and do this chlorination thing for a living. The latest trick is to create chlorine on site from your standard table salt, NaCl. Uh oh, you mean salt has chlorine in it? Yep.


----------



## bioman (Jan 20, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> H202 is hydrogen peroxide. Also a poison and a chemical. Whether it is in rain water or not has nothing to do with why your garden grows better after a rain. Get a grip. Chlorine and h202 are both oxidizers.


Hydrogen Peroxide is a water molecule with an extra oxygen atom ! No chemicals there. the extra oxygen is what makes it an oxidizer. It's found in all living forms, Plants & animals.


----------



## festerw (Jan 20, 2015)

bioman said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide is a water molecule with an extra oxygen atom ! No chemicals there. the extra oxygen is what makes it an oxidizer. It's found in all living forms, Plants & animals.



Technically nearly everything is a chemical even water.

From Wikipedia
In chemistry, a *chemical substance* is a form of matter that has constant chemical composition and characteristic properties.[1] It cannot be separated into components by physical separation methods, i.e. without breaking chemical bonds. It can be solid, liquid, gas, or plasma. Compare chemical compounds.

Chemical substances are often called 'pure' to set them apart from mixtures. A common example of a chemical substance is pure water; it has the same properties and the same ratio of hydrogen to oxygen whether it is isolated from a river or made in a laboratory. Other chemical substances commonly encountered in pure form are diamond (carbon), gold, table salt (sodium chloride) and refined sugar (sucrose). However, in practice, no substance is entirely pure, and chemical purity is specified according to the intended use of the chemical.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, some folks confuse the word "chemical" with the much smaller category of "chemicals that I don't like since I have no idea what I'm talking about".

Hydrogen peroxide is a nasty chemical that can burn and kill a person that contacts it. It is hardly as safe as pure water with little bubbles of oxygen which is what the propaganda from some companies would like you to believe. H202 is a much stronger oxidizer than chlorine. It's a rocket fuel, a poison, etc. Like most chemicals, it is all about the concentration.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 21, 2015)

heat seeker said:


> If it's on the internet, it must be true!





I am a French model......We'


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 21, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Yes, some folks confuse the word "chemical" with the much smaller category of "chemicals that I don't like since I have no idea what I'm talking about".



I don't know about you guys, but I steer clear of that Dihydrogen Monoxide stuff-accidental inhalation (even in small quantities) can kill you! 

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 21, 2015)

That does it! I'm never taking a shower again!


----------



## semipro (Jan 21, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Yes, some folks confuse the word "chemical" with the much smaller category of "chemicals that I don't like since I have no idea what I'm talking about".


Funniest thing I've read here in quite a while.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 23, 2015)

On my well peroxide was not an option. Local codes require the chlorine. I would be equally happy to use the H2O2 if it was accepted by my local health department.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 24, 2015)

How would your local health department know ?


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 25, 2015)

The required water test pretty much tells them what I have done to the well.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 26, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> The required water test pretty much tells them what I have done to the well.



That required test is probably for bugs. Bacteria..


----------



## semipro (Jan 26, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> That required test is probably for bugs. Bacteria..


Usually, they look for fecal coliforms which is an indicator of surface or subsurface water contamination of well water.  Surface sources usually include animal waste.  Subsurface can come from nearby septic fields.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 26, 2015)

semipro said:


> Usually, they look for fecal coliforms which is an indicator of surface or subsurface water contamination of well water.  Surface sources usually include animal waste.  Subsurface can come from nearby septic fields.


 
I didn't want to gross out too many folks. Fecal coliforms are bacteria, a certain type that is present in, well, fecal matter as well as general dirt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_coliform

I highly doubt that a routine well test will be for anything other than bacteria. Folks have been adding chlorine to water samples for years to pass a purity test. Another favorite trick to look for is when they microwave the sample. Dead bacteria don't grow into visible colonies.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 26, 2015)

When my dog was a pup he got Giardia (beaver fever). After witnessing the affects of that, I flush and treat my questionable well after the spring thaw (high water in nearby swamp) every year, if not more often.
It was not a pretty sight or fun to clean up. It's been 6 years and he's still terrified of his own bowel movements.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 26, 2015)

Warm_in_NH said:


> When my dog was a pup he got Giardia (beaver fever). After witnessing the affects of that, I flush and treat my questionable well after the spring thaw (high water in nearby swamp) every year, if not more often.
> It was not a pretty sight or fun to clean up. It's been 6 years and he's still terrified of his own bowel movements.


 
I had giardia too. Giardia is an actual little bug, an actively swimming parasite.

After a month I went to the doc and got a three pill prescription of medicine and it was gone. A great weight loss plan! That doctor's visit was not too pleasant though.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2015)

I have many farms i do business with. I'm not sure but the levels of allowable bacteria(fecal matter,leaves,friggin' about any contamination) the state of feds have lowered to a point it's getting crazy. Almost impossible to pass on a good day. You take a half assed inspector that will take water samples after a spring washout? I've seen an inspector that took 14 water samples(different sites) taken after a big spring rain.........12 failed. Came back 6 weeks later, 10 of the 12 passed. 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 26, 2015)

flyingcow said:


> I have many farms i do business with. I'm not sure but the levels of allowable bacteria(fecal matter,leaves,friggin' about any contamination) the state of feds have lowered to a point it's getting crazy. Almost impossible to pass on a good day. You take a half assed inspector that will take water samples after a spring washout? I've seen an inspector that took 14 water samples(different sites) taken after a big spring rain.........12 failed. Came back 6 weeks later, 10 of the 12 passed.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.



I took a sample from my well for a test at a state facility.  Their "result" was "not potable water due to presence of coliform bacteria".
So I asked the lady, how bad was it? She said they saw at least one colony and one was unacceptable.  
I tried to pry it out of her to find out if it was saturated or not and they wouldn't budge on their stance. 
Long and short, 6 years later, same well, same water, yearly cleaning,  never been an issue. It's not our primary drinking water but it's used for everything else.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2015)

I tested my well (off the record) yrs ago. i took the sample, I know how to do this. Took it to a lab tech that tested well water. Not a friend, but a good business acquaintance. thats the best way i can explain it. 

The water had coli form in it. Was it  acceptable to state standards at that time? no. The trusted lab tech said it's fine. Dump a little bleach in the well once in a while. But he wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jeanw (Jan 29, 2015)

"e paid for our own tests.... couple hundred bucks. we took the sample in our self to an independent lab. I had called around and since almost everyone around here now has "city water"
   they can keep their city water.  we have a berkey type countertop unit... Hubby also installed 2 filters,one a pleated filter and  the 2nd one a carbon filter both Culligan  after it enters  house....
.. water still hard but nicer on my hair washing and smell....wish could find something oher than water softner. read about Scale Blaster"  .
   other on other forums say its useless...
  found out that the state did some free testing. I dont know how I missed the notice in the local small town  paper.... I had called around and no help anymore only pid acteria test in next county///
  well later found out who was in charge of those few state test.. The lady said they wer testing for "caffeine".. dang it I wa ticked cause I called gobs of agencies before that looking for help...
    Bioman, please tell me more about your oxyblast system.. course I dont know where we could install any more indoor units .. that space is more than cramped where the 1/2 flexible copper comes thru the concrete wall into the tiny crawlspace.    plus Hubby installed pextubing for the H4 Hardy OWB.....  This house is a  moneypit nightmare...... original owner dug out his basement  close to 29 years later after he built it....
  so there are two walls   12 inch block inside the original foundation....
what dumba...es we were to buy this place..........
  no one knew about the well depth or anything... we paid  to have it pulled up and new pump installed..... and then we found out the depth ...  original owners both decease. bought house "as is"
  yeah I try to avoid "fluoride too"
thanks


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 9, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Yes, some folks confuse the word "chemical" with the much smaller category of "chemicals that I don't like since I have no idea what I'm talking about"
> Hydrogen peroxide is a nasty chemical that can burn and kill a person that contacts it. It is hardly as safe as pure water with little bubbles of oxygen which is what the propaganda from some companies would like you to believe. H202 is a much stronger oxidizer than chlorine. It's a rocket fuel, a poison, etc. Like most chemicals, it is all about the concentration.



yup.... 3-6% is safe enough to use as an antiseptic... and it won't kill you 

12% + lye.... hair bleach

get to about 30%... it's Oxy-clean and Chlorox 2... laboratory reagent 

about 65%... industrial oxidizer.. still relatively stable

about 70%... becomes prone to spontaneous decomposition into steam and oxygen.

above 70%.... rocket fuel.


----------

